# Spot Spraying Question



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looking out over my dormant Timothy field, seeing a few milkweed plants spring up. Not so many that I can't walk around and hit them with a hand sprayer and roundup.

Question is - we're in September - when is the best time to hit milkweed with roundup? Will probably encounter a touch of horse nettle too. Round up effective this time of year on it too?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Something like Grazon would be much much better. Especially spot spraying. You need the residual with both MW and nettle. Gly doesn't seem to affect nettle much.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with Mike it would be an excellent time to spray that as long as you get it done before the frost hits. You are spraying stuff like that right now with CRossbow.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Spot spraying will work well. I like to use Pastureguard the best for spraying nettles and other tough to control perennials.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon will absolutely smoke horsenettle and will work on milkweed just don't use too much. Think it is a little less than 0.5 ou per gal and barely spray it.

Just for the record, I had a field nuked 3weeks ago for a need OG field. The only survivor was horsenettle. The other issue is the current lack of rain-nothing is working right now


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here in Illinois the weeds and yards still think it's spring. With some weeds, and I can't tell you if milkweed is one but ideally if you wait till the first frost, not a killer but first time you see white, that is the best time to spray. The frost causes the plant to pull all it's nutrients into the roots in preparation for the upcoming winter.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

When you say Grazon, are you referring to Grazon Next or P&D? I've been reluctant to use Grazon Next due to residuals. Maybe I need to reconsider.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot get P&D here anymore....I would not worry about the residual doing a spot spray

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grazon next will smoke horsenettle. Like Mike said, no worries on residual with spot spraying. I am planning on waiting until next year on spraying. No rain in weeks and the forecast for the rest of the month shows virtually no new moisture. Not conducive for good control.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I spot sprayed some Dogbane a couple weeks ago. 24D, Dicamba, NIS and a squirt of Dawn. So far so good. Burnt the grass too but that'll come back.


----------

